# What computer on your Infinito?



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting ready to add the final touch to my Infinito - a computer. If you have one mounted, which one do you use? Can you upload pics?!

Thanks!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Big fan of the Garmin 500. It can do as little or as much as you want and download to your home computer when you're done.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm seriously considering that one. Do you have an Infinito, and do you have it mounted? The chainstays are shaped a bit oddly.

Maybe Bottechia_eja can add one first and upload pictures?!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I'm seriously considering that one. Do you have an Infinito, and do you have it mounted? The chainstays are shaped a bit oddly.
> 
> Maybe Bottechia_eja can add one first and upload pictures?!:smilewinkgrin:


I use it on my C2C and D2 Crono. No need for a speed sensor. I wish I could tell ya how well the Cadence sensor worked, but mine is in the power meter crank.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I'm seriously considering that one. Do you have an Infinito, and do you have it mounted? The chainstays are shaped a bit oddly.
> 
> Maybe Bottechia_eja can add one first and upload pictures?!:smilewinkgrin:


I have the Garmin 500. As someone already mentioned, it can do as much, or as little, as you want it to do. PLus I can use it on 2 other bikes.

The "oddly" shaped seststay caused a bit of a problem with the speed and cadence sensors. But I found a way to make it work that looks pretty good (I think). 

Things may change when I get my Campy Record gruppo installed. 

I will post pics later tonight.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Another Garmin Edge 500 user on my Infinito. I have a blue Infinito with the white & blue Garmin. I'll try to post a picture in the next day or two...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

jpdigital said:


> Another Garmin Edge 500 user on my Infinito. I have a blue Infinito with the white & blue Garmin. I'll try to post a picture in the next day or two...


Dang it, they don't make one in Celeste Green...that is one serious omission. :cryin:


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

++++++1 on the Garmin Edge 500. I love it!! I had a Cateye Strada Double Wireless before I bought the 500. The Garmin GPS is much more than I expected. I bought it out of necessity after I had a stent put in my LAD artery in May. I was ordered to wear a HRM when cycling by my cardiologist. When I get to 165 BPM, I know I've topped out and need to back it down a bit. I an go as high as 175, but my alarm is set at 165 so I don't bonk out. All I can say is, I don't know what I did without it!!! There's so many different measurements it takes that you can download and analyze on your compter afterwards. It's very helpful!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Sigma BC 1909*

The shapely shape of the Infinito Chain stay makes the mounting of the cadence sensor a bit weird, but it stays put.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Dang it, they don't make one in Celeste Green...that is one serious omission. :cryin:


Spray paint?


----------



## BrentWayne (Apr 23, 2011)

*another Garmin user*

Another voter for the Garmin 500. 6 months and working flawless to date. Getting another one for my wife's bike next week. Gray/Neutral Color looks great on Infinito Celeste. I use HR monitor and ride tracking functions. Can't bring myself to strap the Cadence sensor on bike frame yet given its size. Soon maybe.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are pics of my Garmin 500 setup on the Bianchi Infinito:

Note: I was reminded in an e-mail that what I kept calling seatstays are really chain stays. That's what happens when I write after a long afterwork ride (and an even longer day at work).  Thank you KBWH :thumbsup:

First photo shows the Garmin 500 mounted on the bike’s stem. If only they had the Garmin 500 in Celeste Green!

Second photo shows the overall view of the Garmin speed/cadence sensor mounted on the left side chainstay, The sculpted chainstay presented some problems that I will discuss below.

Third photo shows the speed/cadence sensor, the crankarm magnet (cadence) and the spoke magnet (speed).

Fourth photo shows some details of the above items. Technically, no speed sensor is necessary. The Garmin can provide speed readings using its built-in GPS. I use the sensor for two reasons: first, I think that the sensor is more accurate (for speed readings) than the GPS and second, if you intend to use the bike with an indoor trainer (and I do) then you need the chainstay-mounted sensor. You also need the chainstay-mounted sensor if you are interested in cadence readings because the GPS cannot provide that.

Because of the sculpted shape of the chainstay (notice how close the chainstays are to the wheel in the area near the seat tube and how they then sharply “fan out” as the chainstays move rearward towards the rear hub).

I had to mount the crankarm magnet on a small rubber disk in order to move it close enough to the sensor for the sensor to pick up the signal. The rubber disk came from the rubber gaskets section of the local hardware store. I am soon changing over to Campy Record, so the crankarm in the Campy may run closer to the sensor than the Ultegra crankarm does. We will see.

If you notice, I mounted the spoke magnet on the spoke running from the driveside. Normally you would mount the magnet on a spoke from the left side of the wheel. The problem is, again, that chainstays are so close to the wheel, that the magnet would have rubbed against the sensor if I had mounted it on the left side spokes. Another way to solve the rubbing problem would have been to raise the “arm” at the rear of the sensor and angle it so that it could pick up a signal from a magnet mounted on the left side and not rub against the magnet. Franklyt, however, I did not like the arm raised – I think that my installation is tidier.

Let me know if you have any questions. I use the Garmin 500 on all of my bikes and by now I have developed a little bit of expertise in the installation process.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you once again for working out these problems and providing pictures for reference for the rest of us!

I'm wondering if one of those "rare earth magnets" would be strong enough to eliminate the crank arm spacer you've added?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Thank you once again for working out these problems and providing pictures for reference for the rest of us!
> 
> I'm wondering if one of those "rare earth magnets" would be strong enough to eliminate the crank arm spacer you've added?


You're very welcome! If I have time tonight I will post pics of the installation in my Bottecchia so you can see the difference between "standard" chainstays and the Infinito's sculpted chainstays.

BTW, I really like your new profile pic. How are things going with the wicked witch?


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

I have the cateye dual wireless (with cadence). As with everyone, the funky shaped chainstay meant I couldn't mount exactly as per instructions. On mine, the speed sensor is supposed to point down (on the inside of the chainstay), but there's not enough room there and the spokes would hit it. I pointed it up, and was initially worried that if it loosened it would get caught in the spokes. But that hasn't happened and after a few hundred miles I'm OK with it.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> You're very welcome! If I have time tonight I will post pics of the installation in my Bottecchia so you can see the difference between "standard" chainstays and the Infinito's sculpted chainstays.
> 
> BTW, I really like your new profile pic. How are things going with the wicked witch?


I'd like to see that.

Thanks for the compliment on the picture! This is what I was living with, on almost a daily basis. There's a camera behind those blinds. Not sure what she's tracking (when I leave and arrive back home?). All I have left is to mock it. No one will do anything about it. 

There haven't been any Police involved since Labor Day weekend. She doesn't have any obvious cameras in her window that I can see (she's an Electrical Engineer, so they'd be a bit more subtle) and my Internet has worked faithfully since she filed her phony stalking order on me (another coincidence in a long string of them). 

Aside from that, my router "died" unexpectedly after I went to court. Not sure if it was from natural causes or what. There were some odd cigarette butts at the top of the driveway the day it died. It would have had any logs that showed she was hacking my internet. Probably just ANOTHER coincidence.

But things are going well at the moment. I hope to get a chance to ride my bike soon!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I'd like to see that.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the picture! This is what I was living with, on almost a daily basis. There's a camera behind those blinds. Not sure what she's tracking (when I leave and arrive back home?). All I have left is to mock it....
> 
> But things are going well at the moment. I hope to get a chance to ride my bike soon!


Good to hear it man, lliving next door to a psycho neighbor is no fun, I know. 

BTW, as you requested....

Here are two pictures of the Garmin 500 mounted on the left chainstay of my steel Bottecchia. As you can see, the chainstays are shaped “normally” and run pretty much straight from the bottom bracket to the rear axle. 

Unlike the install in the Bianchi Infinito I did not need to use “spacers” on the crank arm to bring the magnet closer to the 500 speed/cadence sensor. I was also able to install the speed pick up magnet on a spoke on the left side of the wheel (unlike the Bianchi where I need to mount the magnet pick up on the opposite side spokes).

BTW, the Bottecchia rides sooooooooooo sweet. I have been riding her for the past few days (I don’t want her to get jealous of the Bianchi LOL) and the acceleration, on a sprint, is just great. Climbing the Infinito has an edge because of its light weight, but in climbing stiffness, the Bottecchia gives nothing away to the Infinito. 

As an added bonus, the Bottecchia gets a lot of appreciative looks and great comments. It is like going out on cruise night driving a ’57 Chevy.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks again for uploading those! From the looks of what's on the pictures, I bet the Bottecchia is a great looking bike!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Thanks again for uploading those! From the looks of what's on the pictures, I bet the Bottecchia is a great looking bike!


Mon dieu! Sacre bleu! Mama mia! I can’t belive I have not posted of my other bella bicicletta Italiana. She is gonna be so mad at me! 

Here you go Kodi! BTW, I really like your signature statement - it is so very true!


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

That's a lovely bike! Is it steel or titanium? 

And thanks for the compliment! The high road is incredibly tough ground to hold, especially against those that love the low road.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> That's a lovely bike! Is it steel or titanium?
> 
> And thanks for the compliment! The high road is incredibly tough ground to hold, especially against those that love the low road.


Thanks Kodi, she is Columbus SLX tubing. I think this was hte last year for SLX, before they went to TSX. The bike is very stiff, yet comfortable. The ride is sweet. like a well-tuned guitar! 

The high road may be tough ground to hold, but the view is always lovely from the top. And think about it, when shooting down at those who take the low road, the high road gives you the tactical advantages!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Was wondering why you are using the magnet on the rear wheel? The gps works without the magnet and the cadence sensor magnet is on the crank arm, you can not remove the little arm from the sensor. The rear sensor magnet is nice to use while on the trainer to know speed but not necessary with the GPS.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Bottecchia - Do you have any spare hard drives laying around that you need to get rid of? If you take one apart there are these super strong magnets inside them. I wonder if you could use one of those magnets and eliminate the need for the spacer? It may clean up the installation considerably.

We are having a recycling event at work, and I asked others to provide the drives they want recycled. I got a handful of those magnets, which I plan to use for various things like this. Unfortunately I put them on the refrigerator and scratched it when I pulled them off.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Bottecchia - Do you have any spare hard drives laying around that you need to get rid of? If you take one apart there are these super strong magnets inside them. I wonder if you could use one of those magnets and eliminate the need for the spacer? It may clean up the installation considerably.
> 
> We are having a recycling event at work, and I asked others to provide the drives they want recycled. I got a handful of those magnets, which I plan to use for various things like this. Unfortunately I put them on the refrigerator and scratched it when I pulled them off.


You kknow, that is a great idea. I might have a junk HD somewhere in my "junk drawer."

Thanks.

BTW, the Record gruppo is now on the bike. I will post pictures later together with a road test report. The guy at the store said that I had this ear to ear grin, like a little kid Christmas morning. (NOTE: To be all-inclusive I would like to amend that statement to read: "Like a kid in the morning of any religious holiday where gifts are normally exchanged.  )

As a result of my various weight-shaving measures, including the addiiton of the Campy gruppo I have taken a whole pound off the bike. When I bought it weighed 17.12 pounds, including water bottle cages and pedals. It now weighs a svelte 16.12 pounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

KM1.8T said:


> Was wondering why you are using the magnet on the rear wheel? The gps works without the magnet and the cadence sensor magnet is on the crank arm, you can not remove the little arm from the sensor. The rear sensor magnet is nice to use while on the trainer to know speed but not necessary with the GPS.


I suppose that I could just go with the built-in GPS for speed. You, however, hit the nail on the head. Now that the days are getting shorter I plan to use one of the bikes on my Cycle Ops indoor trainer.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! We're looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Mon dieu! Sacre bleu! Mama mia! I can’t belive I have not posted of my other bella bicicletta Italiana. She is gonna be so mad at me!
> 
> Here you go Kodi! BTW, I really like your signature statement - it is so very true[!/QUOTE]
> Wow, what a beauty! I owned that same ride back in the late 80's and absolutely loved it. Nothing feels like a well made SLX frame! Thanks for bringing back some fond memories for me with those pics!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

namaSSte said:


> bottecchia_eja said:
> 
> 
> > Mon dieu! Sacre bleu! Mama mia! I can’t belive I have not posted of my other bella bicicletta Italiana. She is gonna be so mad at me!
> ...


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

bottecchia_eja said:


> namaSSte said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I like to read comments such as yours. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

namaSSte said:


> bottecchia_eja said:
> 
> 
> > wow, talk about a connection to a bike. I can understand now why it looks like its in mint condition as you've obviously cared for her very well. I'll see if I can dredge up a pic of mine that I can scan and share although I don't even know where to start looking.
> ...


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

bottecchia_eja said:


> namaSSte said:
> 
> 
> > It is a strong connection, I even have the original catalog for that year.
> ...


----------



## jdt150 (Jan 22, 2012)

I installed a garmin edge 500 on my new infinito tonight, using Bottecchia_eja's mounting pictures. worked great, thanks. I did not have to use the crank magnet spacer as he did, seems to me counting cadence. need to ride it to be sure. will post pictures when my post count gets high enough.

John


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I put an Edge 500 on mine as well. I didn't need a crank spacer either. Seems to work fine.


----------



## jdt150 (Jan 22, 2012)

Took my infinito out for its maiden voyage this afternoon to try it and the garmin edge500 both worked well, except the cadence was not working. when I got home i noticed in the setup section I had no sensor selected. now it seem fine. I downloaded my course to Garmin training center on my laptop and it shower where I went. pretty cool device. I would recommend this computer.

John


----------

